# Suggest a low light led



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm starting up a 36" tank that won't be planted. It'll house shell dwelling cichlids. I'm having a hard time finding a light that won't turn my tank into an algae farm. It's only 12" deep. Does anyone make an led light that's minimalist and low wattage? It'll be sitting on top of a rimless tank.

Something like a current plus but not ridiculously over priced.

Thanks!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Check out the Tunze submersible LED light that is adjustable so you can keep the light level where you want.
About 200.00 controller is seperate, but you may not need it.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

How about a black box? if you search amazon "LED 55x3w" there's a bunch that are popular.


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Haha, thanks for the suggestions. I think your definition of low light and mine are a little different. I'm thinking I'm going to go with a finnex stingray. The colour isn't adjustable like an RGB unit would be. Hopefully the colour it gives out looks good.


----------



## kmz (Jun 27, 2010)

I recently picked up 2 30" Finnex Planted Plus 24/7 LED's for my 6ft Malawi show tank. Lights are fully adjustable / dimmable via remote control.

I have been able to create both high light and low light settings and am happy with their performance.

Only problem is that they are not available in Canada, as I had to order them form the US.


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

The 24/7 lights look awesome. The issue I suppose is that using them in 24/7 mode would definitely constitute high light. I would end up using them dimmed and in one static colour. It would just be a waste on this tank, which won't even have plants. I'm even slightly concerned that the stingray might be too high of a PAR. around 35 at 12". The goal is just to light up the fish and not grow algae.


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

I am also looking at buying the *Planted+ 24/7* for my planted aquarium.

Where did you order yours from? No problem with shipping/duties/extra taxes once it arrived in Ontario?

Cheers,


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Boreas,

Joey on Youtube, the King of DIY, just did a full build for shellies-long low tank. He used LED strips.






HTH


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Hey, that video is what inspired me to get these fish. Mine is a rimless tank, so I ordered an aluminum light channel to rest on top and the rgb strip light just like hisome setup. I think it's going to work great.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey! I'm so excited for you and jealous, if I'm honest! That series he did was amazing-everything he does is amazing-and I'm certain my next tank will be shellies because of him. I hope you post pics once you are up and running! May I ask where you sourced your fish?


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Sure, Mike and Finatics sold me my Lamprologus Similis.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks! They are super great little fish. Enjoy!


----------

